# طلب نصيحة



## باحث في الاديان (17 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم

انا بدأت رحلتي في طلب الحق و اريد ان اقرأ الكتاب المقدس
فاطلب نصيحتكم اي طبعة من الكتاب المقدس اشتري لتكون سهلة في الفاظها و جملها حتي اقراها و افهمها و ايضا ماذا اقرأ بعد ان اشتريها ما اهم ما يمكن ان اقراه؟
و الذي له معاني روحية اكثر؟
و هل اقرأ التفسير بعد قراءة جزء مثلا ام اكتفي فقط بقراءة الكتاب المقدس؟
و شكرا
​


----------



## My Rock (17 يوليو 2011)

نسخة الفاندايك الأكثر شيوعاً وإستعمالاً. تستطيع قرائتها من على الرابط التالي الكتاب المقدس ترجمة سميث و فاندايك (Smith & Van Dyke)
انا استعملت هذه الترجمة عندما بدأت قراءة الكتاب المقدس ولم اجد فيها اي صعوبة.
الترجمة ليست بالصعبة، لكن تستطيع الرجوع للترجمات الاخرى او التفاسير في حالي وجود نصوص يصعب عليك فهمها. المعاني الروحية ليست مرتبط بترجمة، فهي موجود في الفكر وليس في الحرف. إقرأ أي ترجمة تريد وستحصل على نفس الروحانية.
أنصحك بالتركيز في الكتاب المقدس ومن ثم قراءة التفاسير والوعضات والتأملات بعدها.

الرب معك ويرشدك ويقود خطواتك وينور طريقك.


----------



## esambraveheart (17 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> ​​​* ماذا اقرأ بعد ان اشتريها ما اهم ما يمكن ان اقراه؟*
> *و الذي له معاني روحية اكثر؟*​



*انصحك بالبدء في قراءة العهد الجديد اولا و قبل كل شئ و قبل ان تدخل في خضم العهد القديم ..فهذا سوف يسهل الامور عليك في البدايه ..*
*الكتاب المقدس كله مهم من بدايته لنهايته ..لكن لمن يطلبون الوصول السريع لجوهر المسيحية فالاسفار التالية مرشحة للبدء بقرائتها و التركيز عليها جدا :*
*1- انجيل متي *
*2- رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية*
*3- سفر مزامير داود النبي (من العهد القديم)..و بالاخص المزمور 22 لان له دلالة عظمي في انجيل متي ويجيب علي تساؤل في غاية الاهمية.*
*بعد هذا يمكنك قراءة باقي البشارات الاربع بالترتيب و سفر اعمال الرسل و باقي رسائل الرسل ابتداءا من رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية و وصولا الي سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي.*
*اما اسفار العهد القديم فلا تبداء بقرائتها الا بعد انتهائك من قراءة العهد الجديد لانك بهذه الطريقة ستجد تلقائيا الرد علي كل تساؤل قد ينشاء داخلك و انت تقراء اسفار العهد القديم*​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام انا فعلا اشتريت الكتاب المقدس نسخة الفانديك طبعة دار الكتاب المقدس
لكن لاحظت ان الاسفار القانونية الثانية ليست بها فمن اين احصل عليها؟و لماذا هي غير موجودة بهذه الطبعة؟


----------



## My Rock (17 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> لكن لاحظت ان الاسفار القانونية الثانية ليست بها فمن اين احصل عليها؟و لماذا هي غير موجودة بهذه الطبعة؟



هذا سؤال طائفي نرفض الإجابة عليه لانه ممنوع التطرق للطائفيات في منتدى الكنيسة.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يوليو 2011)

فى الكتاب المقدس ، ستقرأ عن الله ، ستعرف الإعلان الإلهى عن ذاته

ولكن المعرفة الحقيقية لا تأتى بالقراءة فقط ، بل بالخبرة العملية ، بالتعامل

والمثل يقول أنك لن تعرف الشخص حقاً ، إن لم تتعامل معه

أقول ذلك لأنى أشعر أنك تبحث عن الكلام والمقارنات ، وليس عن الله ذاته 

فإبحث عن الله ذاته ، لكى يُظهر لك ذاته


----------



## باحث في الاديان (17 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> هذا سؤال طائفي نرفض الإجابة عليه لانه ممنوع التطرق للطائفيات في منتدى الكنيسة.


اسف لم اكن اعلم 
طب سؤال اعلم ان هناك اشياء اسمها تتمة سفر استير تقريبا فهل هذه في طبعة الكتاب المقدس الفانديك ام ان طبعة الفانديك لم تذكر التتمة؟و شكرا


----------



## bob (17 يوليو 2011)

*يا حبيبي اسهل حاجه في مصر في اماكن اسمها دار الكتاب المقدس او مكتبة اي كنيسة فيها الكتاب المقدس سواء العهد الجديد او العهدين القديم و الجديد*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يوليو 2011)

يعنى إنت فى إيدك يجى ألفين صفحة ، كل ده سبته ، ولازمن حتماً تبتدعى بهذا الجزء الصغير جداً

ولعلمكن ، ليس فيه أى شيئ خارج عن الوحى الإلهى فى كل الكتاب المقدس ، بل يؤكده ويدعمه

يعنى لو بتدور على الحقيقة ، إبتدعى بالذى معك ، فإن ما فيهما كليهما متكامل

وإن تبحث عن مشاغبات ، لن تجد فى الأسفار القانونية ما يشفى غليلك ، بل بالعكس ستجد حكمة عالية ونبؤات عظيمة ، تسير فى نفس الإتجاه مع الكتاب المقدس كله

فريَّح نفسك وإبدأ بالقريب منك


----------



## باحث في الاديان (17 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> يعنى إنت فى إيدك يجى ألفين صفحة ، كل ده سبته ، ولازمن حتماً تبتدعى بهذا الجزء الصغير جداً
> 
> ولعلمكن ، ليس فيه أى شيئ خارج عن الوحى الإلهى فى كل الكتاب المقدس ، بل يؤكده ويدعمه
> 
> ...


جميل شكرا لك عندك حق فعلا
جاري قراءة انجيل متي
و عند الانتهاء منه سيتم ابلاغكم هنا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر على هذا الرد اللطيف


----------



## باحث في الاديان (17 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ألف شكر على هذا الرد اللطيف


اخي العزيز انا سمعت النصيحة و بدأت اقرا في انجيل متي 
و بداية من الاصحاح 5 حتي الاصحاح 7
ياااااااه
كلام جميل جدا ما هذه الروعة هل هذه حقا تعاليم المسيحية؟!
تعاليم جميلة و محبه رائعة
لم استطع ان اقرا شيء بعدهم 
ماذا اقرأ الان؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يوليو 2011)

*بعد اذن اخي مكرم ، لو وافق ، اقرأ الأصحاح الاول للإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا .. لو اخي الكبير مكرم وافق ..
*


----------



## MAJI (18 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> اخي العزيز انا سمعت النصيحة و بدأت اقرا في انجيل متي
> و بداية من الاصحاح 5 حتي الاصحاح 7
> ياااااااه
> كلام جميل جدا ما هذه الروعة هل هذه حقا تعاليم المسيحية؟!
> ...


اخي العزيز باحث عن الحق 
انت باحث والباحث من عادته يلتهم المعرفة التهاما 
فالانجيل مكتوب بلغة واضحة جدا وسلسة ونادرا ماتجد فيه شئ يحتاج التفسير 
فانت قرأت من بشارة متى الاصاح 5-7 بينما لو قرأته كله ينتهي بوقت قصير وتستفاد منه اكثر 
لم استطع ان اقرا شيء بعدهم !!!!!!!
اصارحك الحقيقة استغرب من اسلوب بحثك في الاديان  !!!!
الرب ينور عيونك ويفتح قلبك لترى نوره وتعرف مجده


----------



## باحث في الاديان (18 يوليو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اخي العزيز باحث عن الحق
> انت باحث والباحث من عادته يلتهم المعرفة التهاما
> فالانجيل مكتوب بلغة واضحة جدا وسلسة ونادرا ماتجد فيه شئ يحتاج التفسير
> فانت قرأت من بشارة متى الاصاح 5-7 بينما لو قرأته كله ينتهي بوقت قصير وتستفاد منه اكثر
> ...


اقصد انهم اشبعوني نفسيا اخي لا اكثر و لا اقل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *بعد اذن اخي مكرم ، لو وافق ، اقرأ الأصحاح الاول للإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا .. لو اخي الكبير مكرم وافق ..
> *



أنا مين أخى الحبيب علشان يتقال لىَّ كده

أنا آخر الكل

ربنا يسوع يعوضك بكل الخير


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> اقصد انهم اشبعوني نفسيا اخي لا اكثر و لا اقل


*
إسمحلى أقول كلمة

لو كنت تريد المعرفة من أجل المعرفة ، أى لكى يمتلئ عقلك بالمعرفة ، وكفى

فيمكنك الإستمرار فى القراءة بلا توقف

ولكن إن كانت المعرفة وسيلة بالنسبة لسيادتك ، للوصول لهدف أسمى 

فحينئذ سيكون من الأفضل محاولة تطبيق ما قرأته عملياً ، لأنك بذلك ستكتشف حقائق أعمق جداً ، عن ذاتك أولاً (والتى ستنكشف فى ضوء نور هذه التعاليم السامية) ، ثم عن حقيقة صاحب التعاليم ذاته

فإنه يُظهر ذاته لمن ينفذ كلامه ، فإنه قال : من يحبنى يصنع وصاياى ... وأنا أظهر له ذاتى

كما أن العقل يتخم من المعرفة النظرية المجرَّدة ، ولكنه يتقوى وينشط مع المعرفة العملية
*


----------



## esambraveheart (18 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> *اخي العزيز انا سمعت النصيحة و بدأت اقرا في انجيل متي *
> *و بداية من الاصحاح 5 حتي الاصحاح 7*
> *ياااااااه*
> *كلام جميل جدا ما هذه الروعة هل هذه حقا تعاليم المسيحية؟!*
> ...



*استمر في قراءة انجيل متي لنهايته ..ستجد كلاما و امثالا و تعاليما ليس اروع منها ..و اي سؤال او استفسار لديك نحن حاضرون للاجابة عليه بكل اطناب و تفصيل . *
*اما بخصوص الاسفار القانونية الثانية المعروفة باسم الابوكريفا فما اسهل الحصول عليها و لكن كما سبق و وضحت لك فالاسلوب الامثل و الطريق الاقصر للوصول لجوهر المسيحية كعقيدة هو البدء بقراءة اسفار العهد الجديد قبل اسفار العهد القديم ( و الابوكريفا من ضمنها ) فلذلك انصحك بتاجيل الغوص في اسفار العهد القديم ككل ( فيما عدا المزامير ) لحين انتهائك من قراءة اسفار العهد الجديد حتي اذا ما انتهيت منها و استوعبتها لا تجد صعوبة تذكر في فهم اسفار العهد القديم و ستجد كل تساؤل ينشاء داخلك ساعتها بخصوص اسفار العهد القديم يجاب عنه تلقائيا في ضوء الشرح و التوضيح و الامثلة التبسيطية و التعليم الواضح و اكتمال النبؤات و الناموس المكتمل التي تحتويها اسفار العهد الجديد*​


----------



## Twin (18 يوليو 2011)

*طب لو حابب نقراهم سوا *
*أنا بقالي كتير مش قريت الكتاب المقدس بأنتظام وتسلسل ..... لأن من عادتي أن أقراءه بطريقة عشوائية .... فهذا أنا *

*تعالي نقراه سوا .... أنت فين وصلت يا أخ باحث *
*ال وصلتله وأنتهيت منه ... ضع رابطه هنا ونستمر سوياً *​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
و انا انتهيت من انجيل متي كاملا
معاك يا اخ توين و نقرا مع بعض


----------



## باحث في الاديان (19 يوليو 2011)

انا بعض الاشياء لم افهمها فسجلتها في ورقة و احاول الان الوصول لمعناها عن طريق التفاسير و اهمهم تفسير انطونيوس فكري لانه تفسير سهل و بسيك


----------



## Twin (19 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا
> و انا انتهيت من انجيل متي كاملا
> معاك يا اخ توين و نقرا مع بعض


 
*لا أنا كدة مش هقدر أقرا معاك ... أنت كدة سريع أوي ... خلصت إنجيل معلمنا متي بالسرعة دية *
*لا قراءة الكتاب المقدس لابد أن تحتلف عن قراءة أخبار اليوم واليوم السابع ومجلات السيارات*
*أستاذ باحث .... الكتاب المقدس هو روح وحياة ولن تسطتيع أن تتمتع به إن لم تقرأه بتأني وببساطة وبروح ... كي تري ما هو خلف الكلمات *
*وصدقني هذه القراءة لك قبل أن تكون لنا .... فنحن لا شئ والن نستفيد شئ*
*أنت وحد من ستستفيد .... وصدقني لتاني مرة .... في ناس كل أما تقرأ الكتاب المقدس مرة تاني بتكتشف حجات أكثر وأهم من القراءات السابقة *
*فالكتاب المقدس روح وحياةمتجددة*​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (19 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا أنا كدة مش هقدر أقرا معاك ... أنت كدة سريع أوي ... خلصت إنجيل معلمنا متي بالسرعة دية *
> *لا قراءة الكتاب المقدس لابد أن تحتلف عن قراءة أخبار اليوم واليوم السابع ومجلات السيارات*
> *أستاذ باحث .... الكتاب المقدس هو روح وحياة ولن تسطتيع أن تتمتع به إن لم تقرأه بتأني وببساطة وبروح ... كي تري ما هو خلف الكلمات *
> *وصدقني هذه القراءة لك قبل أن تكون لنا .... فنحن لا شئ والن نستفيد شئ*
> ...


فهمت الفكرة
جاري اعادة قراءة انجيل متي:crazy_pil


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 يوليو 2011)

نصيحة اظن هتنفعك يا صديقي وهي انك تقرا فى العهد القديم الاول مثلا 5 اصحاحات تاخد فكرة الجو فى العهد القديم كان عامل ازاي وبعدها تنتقل للعهد الجديد 

انا عملت كدا فى البداية ودا سهل لى موضوع فهم احداث العهد الجديد بشكل جعل ايماني بالرب يسوع اقوي 

ولكن سؤال لماذا تبحث فى الاديان ؟؟ الاجابة تحدد كيف ستسير يا صديقي  

ربنا ينور قلبك بنوره ويلمس قلبك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا أنا كدة مش هقدر أقرا معاك ... أنت كدة سريع أوي ... خلصت إنجيل معلمنا متي بالسرعة دية *
> *لا قراءة الكتاب المقدس لابد أن تحتلف عن قراءة أخبار اليوم واليوم السابع ومجلات السيارات*
> *أستاذ باحث .... الكتاب المقدس هو روح وحياة ولن تسطتيع أن تتمتع به إن لم تقرأه بتأني وببساطة وبروح ... كي تري ما هو خلف الكلمات *
> *وصدقني هذه القراءة لك قبل أن تكون لنا .... فنحن لا شئ والن نستفيد شئ*
> ...



عزيزي توين انا عملت حاجة احسن خلصت انجيل متي ولوقا ومرقص فى 3 ايام وبعدها بدات فى القراءة الدقيقة عشان اتعمق اكتر فى ماوراء الكلمات ودا جاب نتيجة اكبر انى اخد فكرة عامة عن الى حصل فى حياة السيد المسيح وبعدها اتعمق عشان اوصل ربنا عايز يقولى ايه


----------



## باحث في الاديان (21 يوليو 2011)

انتهيت من قراءة انجيل متي للمرة الثانية
مع زيادة في التعمق هذه المرة
بانتظار ما اقراه بعد هذا


----------



## Samir poet (21 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> انتهيت من قراءة انجيل متي للمرة الثانية
> مع زيادة في التعمق هذه المرة
> بانتظار ما اقراه بعد هذا


*
ما الذى استفدو من قراء انجيل متى  استفد اية روحية
اخى الحبيب باحث فى الاديان*​


----------



## Twin (21 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> انتهيت من قراءة انجيل متي للمرة الثانية
> مع زيادة في التعمق هذه المرة
> بانتظار ما اقراه بعد هذا


 
*كون أنك إنتهيت من إنجيل معلمنا متي *
*أنصحك الأن أن تقرأ رسالة بولس الرسول الي أهل روميا*

*ولكن لتقل لنا .... ماذا رسم إنجيل معلمنا متي في خيالك عن الرب يسوع*
*كيف رأيته وبماذا تعلل هذا .... وهل تصدق ما دون فيه ؟*​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (21 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *كون أنك إنتهيت من إنجيل معلمنا متي *
> *أنصحك الأن أن تقرأ رسالة بولس الرسول الي أهل روميا*
> 
> *ولكن لتقل لنا .... ماذا رسم إنجيل معلمنا متي في خيالك عن الرب يسوع*
> *كيف رأيته وبماذا تعلل هذا .... وهل تصدق ما دون فيه ؟*​


جاري القراءة
انجيل متي جميل جدا و خصوصا الاصحاح 5 و6 و7 فيها من الحكم الكثير الجميل
و لكن ليس كل ما دون فيه اصدقه الان فانا مسلم لا اصدق ان المسيح صُلب مثلا


----------



## fredyyy (22 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> جاري القراءة
> انجيل متي جميل جدا و خصوصا الاصحاح 5 و6 و7 فيها من الحكم الكثير الجميل
> و لكن ليس *كل ما دون فيه اصدقه* الان فانا مسلم لا اصدق ان *المسيح صُلب* مثلا



*إذاً يعوزك شئ واحد 
أن ستصادق علي كل ما تقرأ **

ويمكنك أن تسأل المسيح 

لماذا ُصلبت من أجلي ؟

هل حبك المتناهي لأجلي جعلك تُصلب لأجلي ؟

هل خطيتي في حقك ليس لها علاج إلا في ذبيحة صليبك ؟

**من ُيخرج نفسي من طين الخطية ؟ هل يوجد غير المسيح طاهر اليدين ؟

هل يُمكن ليدي النجسة أن تعمل أعمال طاهرة تتناسب مع طهارة وقداسة الله ؟ *
* 
الانسان فاعل الخطية عنده علاج للخطية ؟ أم العلاج عن الله في المسيح غافر الخطية ؟

هل يُمكن لي أنا الميِّت بالذنوب والخطايا أن أهب لنفسي الحياة ؟ أم عنك وحدك الحياة يا خالق الأحياء ؟

تمعَّن في هذه الأسئلة ... وإجتهد أن تجد إجابة عليها ... بعيدًا عن ميولك الشخصي 

*.*
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يوليو 2011)

الرب يلمس قلبك وتشعر بالنعمة


----------



## باحث في الاديان (23 يوليو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إذاً يعوزك شئ واحد
> أن ستصادق علي كل ما تقرأ **
> 
> ويمكنك أن تسأل المسيح
> ...


فريدي لو سمحت انا عايز اراسلك بس مش عارف
هل هناك وسيلة للتواصل؟


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> فريدي لو سمحت انا عايز *اراسلك *بس مش عارف
> هل هناك وسيلة للتواصل؟



*أفضل وسيلة للتواصل 

هنا على هذه الصفحة ... أو موضوع جديد بسؤال جديد 

لنستفيد كلنا من الأسئلة ... وردود الإخوة الأفاضل ... منتظر أسئلتك  :Love_Letter_Open:
*


----------



## باحث في الاديان (25 يوليو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *أفضل وسيلة للتواصل
> 
> هنا على هذه الصفحة ... أو موضوع جديد بسؤال جديد
> 
> ...


اولا اسف علي التاخير
ثانيا اريد منك موضوع ثنائي بيني و بينك فقط اسال و حضرتك فقط تجيبني لان اسلوبك و كلامك جميل جدا و انت بتريحني جدا في كلامك و اسف علي الازعاج و اتمني توافق


----------



## باحث في الاديان (26 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> اولا اسف علي التاخير
> ثانيا اريد منك موضوع ثنائي بيني و بينك فقط اسال و حضرتك فقط تجيبني لان اسلوبك و كلامك جميل جدا و انت بتريحني جدا في كلامك و اسف علي الازعاج و اتمني توافق


بانتظارك يا توين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2011)

[مكرهة الرب :.. زارع خصومات بين إخوة ] سفر الأمثال

فقال له يسوع : [إذهب يا شيطان]


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2011)

الأخ باحث في الاديان،
الرد على الأسئلة غير مقتصر على عضو او مشرف، بل مفتوح للجميع، لذلك رجاءاً لا تطلب موضوع ثنائي.
اطرح ما لديك من اسئلة، كل سؤال في موضوع وسنرد عليك بنعمة الرب.


----------



## Twin (26 يوليو 2011)

*أخ باحث*
*روك وفريدي ومكرم وكل الأخوة هنا وكمان معاهم توين ... واحد *
*تفضل هنا بطرح ما تريد ونحن معك*

*وأسف ع التأخير*​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (26 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الأخ باحث في الاديان،
> الرد على الأسئلة غير مقتصر على عضو او مشرف، بل مفتوح للجميع، لذلك رجاءاً لا تطلب موضوع ثنائي.
> اطرح ما لديك من اسئلة، كل سؤال في موضوع وسنرد عليك بنعمة الرب.


انا لا اقصد هذا 
فاجابات الاخ فريدي تريحني جدا و اسلوبه جميل جدا
اسف علي الطلب


----------

